# Need tips on Fishing the wind river range



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Can anyone suggest good lures for fishing in the Wind Rivers? I got a bunch of panther martins. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I need to make this trip count.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Spbeyond said:


> Can anyone suggest good lures for fishing in the Wind Rivers? I got a bunch of panther martins. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I need to make this trip count.


A black gnat (get one with a red tail and one with a white tail) behind a bubble. Seriously, 80-90 fish in one afternoon per person. By the end of the day, we had caught so many fish our flies were just clumps of string.


----------



## rosemary (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't believe how much of this I just wasn't aware of. Thank you for bringing moreinformation to this topic for me. I'm truly grateful and really impressed.

------------
occasion dresses
coast dresses
bridesmaid dresses uk
womens occasion wear


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

rosemary said:


> I can't believe how much of this I just wasn't aware of. Thank you for bringing moreinformation to this topic for me. I'm truly grateful and really impressed.
> 
> ------------
> occasion dresses
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah, you've come to the right place for information Rosie. And what we don't know here we just make up.

Any dresses in Desert Shadow camo?

Oh, welcome to the Forum. My guess is your stay here will be brief.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

bug spray


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

little cleo spoons, kastmasters, I like the purple/gold combo - tip them with nightcrawler and you will do well. Flies behind a bubble work well too. I've had some success on Black Maribou, a fly rod and any dry fly - almost anything will work on the creeks. I caught 175 one day - they destroyed my flies. All small, but I got tired when I hit 175 and decided to quit and hike the 5 miles back to camp. 

Your spinners will do fine. Jakes lures work pretty well too. If you get far enough in there - they aren't too picky. I typically fly fish in the morning and evenings when they are hitting dries on the lake before the chop sets in, and then use spoons during the day. Between lakes I fly fish the creeks - but I've had success with all lures at all times of day. Have fun up there!


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

Gold lures work best for me up there. (Jakes) Also caught hooked a HUGE fish (that broke off  ) with a daredevil. Where abouts are you heading?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Use barbless hooks.

Please.


----------

